# Swing vs. SWT ?



## Einbert (18 Octobre 2004)

Hello,

Qqun a-t-il déjà de l'expérience avec l'utilisation de SWT pour créer des GUI ? On en fait de grandes éloges dans les différents livres ou tutoriaux sur Eclipse. Est-il réellement mieux que Swing ou AWT ? Quels sont les grandes différences entre les deux (rapidité, fluidité, simplicité à utiliser, etc. ) ? No problemo en ce qui concerne l'aspect multi-plateforme ?

Merci pour vos réponses et suggestions.

++


----------



## SuperCed (18 Octobre 2004)

Sans hésiter, je te conseille plutôt SWING car ça fait réellement parti de Java, et ce n'est pas une librairie à ajouter.
D'après ce que j'ai lu, si tu fais du SWT, qui n'est pas standard, il faut que tu inclues cette librairie dans ton projet. D'autre part, ça a l'air fait pour des dev J2EE, donc plutôt orienté serveur d'application.

Perso, je te conseille SWING qui est dispo partout, très documenté, très mature, et pas trop difficile à apprendre.

Je crois qu'en plus, SWT ne fonctionne pas encore pour OS X.


----------



## olof (18 Octobre 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, ça a l'air fait pour des dev J2EE, donc plutôt orienté serveur d'application.



Heu, tu sors ça d'où ? Il me semble que SWT "tourne" sur le poste client, donc aucun rapport avec une technologie serveur ?!?!? De plus, Eclipse utilise SWT et Eclipse n'est pas spécialement conçu pour du J2EE !!! Les interfaces graphiques J2EE sont plutôt des interfaces légères de nos jours (client web).



			
				SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'en plus, SWT ne fonctionne pas encore pour OS X.



Mais comment ça ce fait que Eclipse tourne sous Mac OS X ???

A+


----------



## molgow (18 Octobre 2004)

SWT n'a rien à voir avec J2EE. C'est un Widget Toolkit fait par IBM pour Eclipse et qui est libre d'utilisation : n'importe qui peut programmer ses interfaces graphiques avec.
La différence entre Swing et SWT c'est que Swing fait partie intégrante de la spécification Java et donc un programme utilisant Swing est sensé s'exécuter et s'afficher de manière identique partout et sur toutes les plateformes. SWT par contre, malgré son nom trompeur, n'est pas standard. Il est disponible sur la plupart des plateformes courantes mais pas toutes, et SWT utilise certaines particularités de l'OS pour avoir un affichage plus rapide, mais cela se fait au détriment de la compatibilité entre les plateformes.

Pour ma part, je n'ai d'expérience qu'avec Swing donc je ne saurais te conseiller un toolkit entre les 2.


----------



## SuperCed (18 Octobre 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Heu, tu sors ça d'où ? Il me semble que SWT "tourne" sur le poste client, donc aucun rapport avec une technologie serveur ?!?!? De plus, Eclipse utilise SWT et Eclipse n'est pas spécialement conçu pour du J2EE !!! Les interfaces graphiques J2EE sont plutôt des interfaces légères de nos jours (client web).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, tu as en effet raison, c'est SWT tourne bien en J2SE. Je ne savais pas que l'interface d'Eclipse était basée sur SWT, je pensais simplement que ça fonctionnait avec Eclipse. Il semble qu'il existe une version Carbon...

Par contre, ce n'est pas dans le J2SE de base, donc SWING est plus standard. A priori, c'est IBM qui a sorti ça.


----------



## Einbert (18 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses. C'est en effet ce que je pensais aussi. Je connais assez bien Swing, mais je n'ai encore aucune expérience avec SWT. Rien ne vaut les propos de qqun qui l'utilise  .

++


----------

